# book cliffs Archery deer hunt



## shawnsanchez1

Hi my name is shawn Sanchez im from Salt lake City utah , this year i drew for a archery tag on the book cliffs unit, i was just wondering if anyone could give me some info of where to look and find the buck of a life time . i drew this tag with 8 points so im hoping to get something in the 160 to 180 class lol hopefully there are some deer that big down there , im also going scouting there on the 23 of july , so if you can help that would be sweet.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> i was just wondering if anyone could give me some info of where to look and find the buck of a life time .


The Henries... 

All kidding aside, the Books has plenty of deer in that 160-180 class you just have to beat everyone else with a tag and a wheeler to them. Lots of ground, deer all over the place, you should do well.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

yeah i plan on hiking alot lol i dont believe in hunting on a four wheeler its lazy and if you want to find something big you have to go after it not just sit on a dang four wheeler and lol wait for them . i almost put in for the henry mountains but decided to go for the books in stead. where is a good spot to start scouting


----------



## katorade

Try and get out and scout a ton! Don't get lulled into shooting the 20 inch 4 point right by the road I hear there are a ton down there.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

if any one also has pics of bucks they have shot they should post them on there i would love to see what type of deer have been poled out of there


----------



## gdog

There's a ton of 20-24" deer....bigger then 24" with any mass...look at it real hard before letting it walk. There are some great deer out there for sure...but it's no where near the Henries.

You'll see a bunch of deer like these (all pics from the Books):

































and a ton of these....









But you want to find something like this (pic from video).....









Good luck!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Here are a few photos of Book Cliffs bucks during the bow hunt. All of these deer except for the one on the wall were right by the road.  I had a muzzy tag and was scouting during bow season.








































I missed a chance on a true bruiser, but here's the buck I ended up with. I thought he was good enough to slap some varnish on to decorate my little boy's wall with. Not the buck I dreamed up, but not bad either I guess.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I forgot the advice- just do like gdog said. You'll see tons of deer...dozens of bucks. I think my wife and I counted over 70 bucks in a 3 day span during the bow hunt. I only saw the one really big buck on the hunt and I couldn't get a good shot on him. I didn't think twice about shooting the deer I eventually took.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

sweet this is going to be a great hunt . where should i start when i go scouting , i've herd to go to the divide and just drive that road


----------



## Critter

Jest get on top and take the finger roads down into the gas platforms. I seen the best deer out on Steer Ridge but that was in 2002 after the fires. They were laying in the ash just watching traffic drive by. Also check out the ridge down Chepita Canyon.


----------



## Old Fudd

Send me a pm. c if i can't help ya out..


----------



## king eider

Just set your goal as to what your willing to shoot and stick to it. This is my bro's buck he shot. he said he wanted a nice 4 point that was symmetrical with eye guards. we eventually found it. Good luck and have a fun time!!!!








i think this buck scored right close to 170 or so...


----------



## Broadside_Shot

Don't get to crazy on the Book Cliffs for trophy quality. It has only gone downhill from the time they reopened it in 1999. The label that there are plenty of 160 to 180 bucks is just not the case anymore. In the early 2000's that may have been. I love the Book Cliffs and have hunted it since I was little, I also have an archery tag this year and had one in 1999 when they reopened it. I spend time out there every year whether shed hunting or hunting with family. To say the least my expectations have gone down over the years. If I have a chance at a 24 inch 4 point that would score around 150. He is going to be dodging arrows. There is just too many tags issued for it to be a trophy area, not that I care, I like hunting out there. Just don't set your standards to high it might be disappointing and in all reality it should be one of the best hunts you have ever been on.


----------



## highcountryfever

shawnsanchez1 said:


> yeah i plan on hiking alot lol i dont believe in hunting on a four wheeler its lazy


A statement like this is just plain arrogance. :roll: It would be stupid on your part not to use a four wheeler. There is alot of area to look and if you stop and look at every group of deer you won't get a mile down the road by the end of the day.

But you should be fine lol if you hike lol because you're not lazy lol. and did I mention lol? lol


----------



## shawnsanchez1

what i was meaning was that i dont believe in just sitting on a **** four wheeler the whole time i hate people that do that. thats why they never get anything good , you will never find anything big by road hunting , and like i was saying you cant just sit on your four wheeler and hope they come to you . dont get me wrong four wheelers are nice to have to be able to get into some remote areas but you cant take that in to little creek roadless , you have to hike your butt in there . and from what i have been hearing is you need to get off the four wheeler and hike. after this hunt is done i will post the picture of the buck i kill and you will see what happens when you get of the four wheeler and hike.


----------



## swbuckmaster

If you find a deer in the books that you think is not near a road you haven't hiked far enough o-||


----------



## Alton

Hey guys
Thanks for giving advice and info to shawn on the book cliffs.He has been hunting with me since he was old enough to hike and was there to help me hike in and shoot my elk on the Dutton and he helped me pack it out. I have told him to try to talk to as many people as he can and look at the maps of the area and then go scout the area you want to hunt. This is his first limited entry hunt that he has drawn and he is real excited to go. As far as the four wheeler thing we use them to get to the area we want to hunt and then we hike in. I have taught him you get more of a hunting experience getting off the road and hiking than hunting from the road. The picture are awesome can't wait to get down there and start scouting. :-D


----------



## goofy elk

The bookcliffs is ROAD HUNTING HEAVEN!!!!! That's just how it is..

Them bucks will watch trucks and ATVs drive by all day,,Get out and start walk'in,,The deer are run'in!

The archery hunt most of the deer are on the Divide, but once the migration starts, their crossing roads
and you better now how to use them to KEEP UP,,, Them deer move 50 miles pretty quick.


----------



## ACHY

I've never had the opportunity to hunt the book cliffs, but I've got lots of pictures. These were taken over the last several years at various times of the year, but it will give you an idea of what's out there. Note: every one of these was taken from the road, most of them while sitting in my truck (a few I got out to get a better angle).
[attachment=1:22x39amu]IMG_0549.JPG[/attachment:22x39amu]

[attachment=2:22x39amu]DSCF7877_edited.JPG[/attachment:22x39amu]

[attachment=3:22x39amu]DSCF7876.JPG[/attachment:22x39amu]

[attachment=4:22x39amu]DSCF7870.JPG[/attachment:22x39amu]

[attachment=5:22x39amu]DSCF7866b.JPG[/attachment:22x39amu]

[attachment=0:22x39amu]IMG_0560.JPG[/attachment:22x39amu]


----------



## ACHY

More
[attachment=5:jqkn1g2j]IMG_0586.JPG[/attachment:jqkn1g2j]

[attachment=4:jqkn1g2j]IMG_0591.JPG[/attachment:jqkn1g2j]

[attachment=3:jqkn1g2j]IMG_0631.JPG[/attachment:jqkn1g2j]

[attachment=2:jqkn1g2j]IMG_0654.JPG[/attachment:jqkn1g2j]

[attachment=1:jqkn1g2j]IMG_0781.JPG[/attachment:jqkn1g2j]

[attachment=0:jqkn1g2j]IMG_0805.JPG[/attachment:jqkn1g2j]


----------



## ACHY

More

[attachment=0:q298h5x1]IMG_1529.JPG[/attachment:q298h5x1]

[attachment=1:q298h5x1]IMG_1517.JPG[/attachment:q298h5x1]

[attachment=2:q298h5x1]IMG_1025b.JPG[/attachment:q298h5x1]

[attachment=3:q298h5x1]IMG_0864.JPG[/attachment:q298h5x1]

[attachment=4:q298h5x1]IMG_0854.JPG[/attachment:q298h5x1]

[attachment=5:q298h5x1]IMG_0852.JPG[/attachment:q298h5x1]


----------



## ACHY

More

[attachment=0:fc5hvdsj]IMG_3026.JPG[/attachment:fc5hvdsj]

[attachment=1:fc5hvdsj]IMG_3018.JPG[/attachment:fc5hvdsj]

[attachment=2:fc5hvdsj]IMG_2875b.JPG[/attachment:fc5hvdsj]

[attachment=3:fc5hvdsj]IMG_2860.JPG[/attachment:fc5hvdsj]

[attachment=4:fc5hvdsj]IMG_2782.JPG[/attachment:fc5hvdsj]

[attachment=5:fc5hvdsj]IMG_1577.JPG[/attachment:fc5hvdsj]


----------



## ACHY

More

[attachment=0:uol6uwex]IMG_4021.JPG[/attachment:uol6uwex]

[attachment=1:uol6uwex]IMG_4009.JPG[/attachment:uol6uwex]

[attachment=2:uol6uwex]IMG_3833.JPG[/attachment:uol6uwex]

[attachment=3:uol6uwex]IMG_3760b.JPG[/attachment:uol6uwex]

[attachment=4:uol6uwex]IMG_3054.JPG[/attachment:uol6uwex]

[attachment=5:uol6uwex]IMG_3027.JPG[/attachment:uol6uwex]


----------



## ACHY

Last group

[attachment=0:2nqn0oot]IMG_4666.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]

[attachment=1:2nqn0oot]IMG_4244.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]

[attachment=2:2nqn0oot]IMG_4209.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]

[attachment=3:2nqn0oot]IMG_4171.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]

[attachment=4:2nqn0oot]IMG_4115.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]

[attachment=5:2nqn0oot]IMG_4104b.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]

[attachment=6:2nqn0oot]IMG_4087.JPG[/attachment:2nqn0oot]


----------



## ACHY

The advice you've already been given has been pretty good. The book cliffs is good for road hunting because there are roads everywhere and the deer are quite used to traffic. It seems almost impossible to get away from a road sometimes, but it can be done. As I mentioned earlier, however, every one of the above pictures were taken from the road. I've done a fair bit of hiking out in that area and I have never seen a bigger deer while hiking than what I've shared here. I've heard about a few, but there aren't many.

As far as where to go, get on the divide road and start driving. You'll see deer anywhere from the Seep Ridge Road to the end of Steer Ridge. I think I tend to see more up higher, say, above Winter Ridge. It would be good to explore all the side roads but remember, starting from the divide, most of those roads lead down hill, and from my experience, the deer tend to stay right near the top.

During the rifle hunt and later I think I usually see bigger deer on the east end of things near Colorado. The divide road will take you east into Colorado and you could try that way (near Rat Hole) but the terrain is nasty. 

If you are interested in the roadless area, I would highly recommend horses. Hiking in there just wouldn't be worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

well thanks every body that has given me great info, my next question is i live in Salt Lake City and i was wondering what is the best way to get there and how do i get to the divide when i get there?


----------



## ACHY

shawnsanchez1 said:


> well thanks every body that has given me great info, my next question is i live in Salt Lake City and i was wondering what is the best way to get there and how do i get to the divide when i get there?


Since I live in Vernal, the way I always go is by way of the Seep Ridge Road. If you're coming from Salt Lake, about 15 miles past Roosevelt you will turn south toward Ouray. Stay on that road past pelican lake, past Ouray, over the green and white rivers and keep going. Once the pavement ends the road from there is generally known as the Seep Ridge Road (and is often _very _bumpy). Follow it all the way to the divide. At the divide, the road divides. Head west to get to Winter Ridge, Moon Ridge, Steer Ridge, etc. East will take you to Rat Hole and Colorado. You can expect a 2 to 2 1/2 hour drive from Roosevelt to the divide.

Of course, coming from Salt Lake it might be faster to go through Green River and up Hay Canyon. Hay Canyon meets the divide road right at Winter Ridge. I've never been that way though, so I couldn't tell you any more than that.


----------



## Critter

Going in from Green River and I-70 is about the same. Fill up with gas in Green River then take I-70 to the West Water exit. Then head North to the old highway 6 then East a couple of miles to a dirt road. Take this road North and follow it up to the Hay Canyon, East Canyon road then to the top. If you take the East Canyon road it will bring you up to the Towers and Mc Cook Ridge and the Divide road. If I was you I would come in on one road then go back on the other and find out witch one works best for you.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take,


----------



## shawnsanchez1

Thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take. I have been practicing almost every day at 20 ,30,40 yards should i go buy another pin for 50 yards?


----------



## Riverrat77

shawnsanchez1 said:


> Thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take. I have been practicing almost every day at 20 ,30,40 yards should i go buy another pin for 50 yards?


No, if you're going to just use three pins have a 20, 40 and 50 if 50 is the longest you plan on shooting... otherwise split the last two and have a 20, 40, 60. Practice at the in between distances so you know how to hold your pin for the middle distance shots. Broadheads are totally personal preference and clothing... well, depends on when your hunt is. Clothing I couldn't say because I've never been there.... but probably a mix of light camo for during the day with a little thicker stuff for evening or early morning layers... thats pretty generalized though.


----------



## Critter

You'll be hunting between 7500' and 8500' and the tempatures can vary at that time of year in the Book Cliffs but usually more good than bad. As far as cammo I would use what I have but if you need to buy some most of the area is covered in oak brush.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I played around with a video camera and camo a few years ago with Jerry Slaugh aka broadside shot and Brad Pea**** while on Brads archery deer hunt in the books.

we had predator camo, sitka, prairie ghost, asat, , and a brand Brad's friend made. I cant remember what it was called.

I put a shirt on one at a time in the exact same location and repeated it in other locations. the locations included shade, next to a quaky tree, out in the open on plain dirt, on a sage bush. I then did a walking test and walked on a trial slowly through the oak brush.

we reviewed the results on the television while we ate lunch and were surprised at the results.

the prairie ghost sucked in every scenario. Ill never buy that crap!! It actually glowed like a prairie ghost.

The stuff that appeared to blend into every situation the best was the brown predator then asat leafy, sitka was alright but not worth what they charge if you ask me. the rest all had their situation they shined in but I want a camo that works in all situations. so If I were to take a camo out in the books or anywhere else it would be predator. 

If I could make my own camo it would be out of predator camo and Id make it into a leafy suit. I also make it with the light weight capabilities of the sitka gear, and the sent wicking abilities of wool.

no crap I wore a pair of wool pants for an entire year hiking the front without getn them cleaned. I even sat next to a camp fire a few nights. My tent reaked of smoke and my pants didn't. I couldn't believe my pants didn't stink so I had to try the unthinkable test of taking a big sniff of the bung hole area and it also didn't stink. One hike with my sitka pants and i would have keeled over doing that tests. wool is the only true sent wicking material Iv come across.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

leaving on my first scouting trip tomorrow , we are going to go up through Roosevelt and come down. once i get back i will post pics of all the bucks . they should be up by friday . thanks everyone for the advise .


----------



## swbuckmaster

shawnsanchez1 said:


> leaving on my first scouting trip tomorrow , we are going to go up through Roosevelt and come down. once i get back i will post pics of all the bucks . they should be up by friday . thanks everyone for the advise .


so where are the photos? :mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

> leaving on my first scouting trip tomorrow , we are going to go up through Roosevelt and come down. once i get back i will post pics of all the bucks . they should be up by *friday* . thanks everyone for the advise


It isn't friday yet... be patient _(O)_


----------



## swbuckmaster

itchytriggerfinger said:


> leaving on my first scouting trip tomorrow , we are going to go up through Roosevelt and come down. once i get back i will post pics of all the bucks . they should be up by *friday* . thanks everyone for the advise
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't friday yet... be patient _(O)_
Click to expand...

sure go ahead and turn my Friday into a Thursday


----------



## shawnsanchez1

well everybody good morning , i just got back from the book cliffs and it was awesome i did see very many bucks but what i did see was really nice , we found a nice 26 inch buck maybe a little bigger he was with three over buck, they were all four points . Saw four 6 point elk and were just so cool to see, but wow there country out there is amazing , ill be putting pic's on either today or tomorrow . o and achy thanks so much for the info it helped alot. we did end up going through roosevelt and down through Ouray witch was a long drive but it was cool . thanks every one for the help


----------



## Broadside_Shot

Would love to see some pics if your still going to post them


----------



## highcountryfever

I doubt he will. And then blame it on not knowing how to upload a picture. Not really a surprise. 

I wonder how many 30 inchers people are seeing this year, I hear they are everywhere :roll:


----------



## Alton

The three bucks we saw are on video and we got a pic of a smaller 4 point I took with my digiscope set up. We did not see anything that was 30 inches. We are heading back down there in a couple weeks and hope to see alot more bucks. We did see 4 really nice Bull elk that we kicked up in a canyon we tried to get a couple of pics of them but they were gone before we could. Here is pic of the baby 4 point we saw.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

yeah this was one of the smaller wons we saw , you know the weird things was is everyone said there was going to be deer everywhere but there was not that many deer when we went down. hopefully when we go back down on the 24 and 25 there will be more.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

If you're not seeing deer in the Book Cliffs you need to move to a new location. Once you find the deer you'll be seeing them by the hundreds. No exaggeration.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

shawnsanchez1 said:


> thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take,


I use a brand new cammo out called Stihll Cammo. Great stuff and works like a dream!

Keep your shots within your effective kill range, and use the broadhead that flies like your field points. EPEK!


----------



## Broadside_Shot

shawnsanchez1 said:


> you know the weird things was is everyone said there was going to be deer everywhere but there was not that many deer when we went down.


You must have been to far off the road. Like we said before, stay on your WHEELER :shock:

We saw hundreds on the 4th of July.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> I use a brand new cammo out called Stihll Cammo. Great stuff and works like a dream!


I was using that kind of camo when a giant bear came into a water hole I was watching. I was less than 10 feet away. Stihll camoflauge saved my bacon and I became an instant believer!


----------



## highcountryfever

Broadside_Shot said:


> shawnsanchez1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know the weird things was is everyone said there was going to be deer everywhere but there was not that many deer when we went down.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been to far off the road. Like we said before, stay on your WHEELER :shock:
> 
> We saw hundreds on the 4th of July.
Click to expand...

+1. You can see alot more deer if you are putting miles on the wheelers and not on the boot leather.

Was the picture taken from the road? 99% of the pictures we take are from a road or a trail. During all our trips last summer and through out the hunt I don't know if we ever saw a lone buck. Maybe once or twice.

To be fair, I thought it would be good to take a hike before my hunt last year. We decided to go down a ridge that the map didn't show any roads for miles and see what we could find. Well, the only thing we found was ANOTHER ROAD! Not one deer. It looked like a good area so in the evening we rode the wheelers down that road. Not only did we save ourselves over an hour of hiking but we acutally saw deer, and still had time to check another area before dark. Point is, you see more deer on the wheeler. That is just how it is. Swallow your pride and saddle up on a wheeler. You won't regret it.

We are not purposely attacking you, (well, maybe a little :twisted: ) but talk to someone who has seen what we are talking about first hand. Or just listen to what we are telling you and you might learn something about the Book Cliffs.


----------



## bowhunter3

TEX-O-BOB said:


> shawnsanchez1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take,
> 
> 
> 
> I use a brand new cammo out called Stihll Cammo. Great stuff and works like a dream!
> 
> Keep your shots within your effective kill range, and use the broadhead that flies like your field points. EPEK!
Click to expand...

Where do you find this camo at?


----------



## Alton

The bucks that we saw were right off the road we did not hike very much other than to glass a canyon or two. We were looking over on Steer and Moon ridge mainly and plan on looking at a lot more area when we go down in a couple of weeks. We will definitely ride four wheelers so we can see a lot more area I think because we got into the area around 1:00 pm and stayed until dark we did not see as many deer as we should have. Next trip we plan on spending two days driving the roads on four wheelers.You guys be easy on the kid I think I am going to have to hold his arrows so he does not shoot the first 20 inch buck he sees. :-D


----------



## shawnsanchez1

lol whatever im not gonna shoot the first 20 inch buck i see . i will hold out for something good . that buck that you see on this page we believe he was with his mom because there was a doe and a little baby . buck the other bucks we did see were in a group of three


----------



## shawnsanchez1

alright i took a pic on my phone of a still pic on the camcorder so its kinda a crappy picture so hear they are


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bowhunter3 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shawnsanchez1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take,
> 
> 
> 
> I use a brand new cammo out called Stihll Cammo. Great stuff and works like a dream!
> 
> Keep your shots within your effective kill range, and use the broadhead that flies like your field points. EPEK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you find this camo at?
Click to expand...

You can get it anywhere. Sportsmans, Cabelas, Walmart, your own closet, anywhere... The secret to it is what you do when you're wearing it. I just hold reeeeeealy Stihll. 

I was wearing Stihll Cammo when I shot this buck.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Tex, that photo of Santa's worst nightmare gets me every time. -oooo-


----------



## swbuckmaster

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":35isu2qs]
> 
> 
> shawnsanchez1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone , now i have one last question for everyone , whats the farthest i should be practicing with my bow , what broad heads should i use and what clothing should i take,
> 
> 
> 
> I use a brand new cammo out called Stihll Cammo. Great stuff and works like a dream!
> 
> Keep your shots within your effective kill range, and use the broadhead that flies like your field points. EPEK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you find this camo at?
Click to expand...

You can get it anywhere. Sportsmans, Cabelas, Walmart, your own closet, anywhere... The secret to it is what you do when you're wearing it. I just hold reeeeeealy Stihll. 

I was wearing Stihll Cammo when I shot this buck.









[/quote:35isu2qs]

LOL That camo is the shiz!! I am also beginning to believe that it doesn't matter what you wear the deer wont see you if you stay stihll!!! camo is mostly marketing scams. especially the sent loc shiz!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Amen brutha, Amen!


----------



## elk22hunter

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Amen brutha, Amen!


I am going to go out on a limb and agree with both of you Tex and SW. I have been preaching it for years and although I know that neither of you will admit it, I am getting a pretty good following! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

But camo is cool to wear.LOL


----------



## basinbowhunter

I hear all the time about there only being small 20-24 inch bucks in the BCliffs. There are some true monster deer down there if you know where to look. Attached are a few. Hold out for a good one.


----------



## basinbowhunter

and one more.


----------



## AF CYN

Wow! Those two bucks are huge! :shock: You're never going to draw a Book Cliffs tag if you keep posting that stuff.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lets see some more of this years bookcliffs deer photos


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tex Ive got you beat on camo LOL check out these threds!!
I call it the all business camo!!!


----------



## ACHY

swbuckmaster said:


> Lets see some more of this years bookcliffs deer photos


I haven't had the chance to get out there as much this year, but here's one. Taken July 1.[attachment=0:h17vytfr]IMG_6217.JPG[/attachment:h17vytfr]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

swbuckmaster said:


> Tex Ive got you beat on camo LOL check out these threds!!
> I call it the all business camo!!!


Well, when a guy is hunting late season elk on the foothills of the Wasatch mountains and wants to blend in AND look like an elk, That's what I call "smart cammo". 8)


----------



## middlefork

SW how did you do that day the picture was taken? Kinda looks like you had a black cloud following you around. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mountain Time

middlefork said:


> SW how did you do that day the picture was taken? Kinda looks like you had a black cloud following you around. :mrgreen:


I've seen that black cloud several times when I have been out hunting.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Mountain Time said:


> middlefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> SW how did you do that day the picture was taken? Kinda looks like you had a black cloud following you around. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that black cloud several times when I have been out hunting.
Click to expand...

Yes you been on the receiving end of a few PFFFFFT's!! :O>>: sorry about that maybe I need to eat :EAT: some beeno


----------



## swbuckmaster

middlefork said:


> SW how did you do that day the picture was taken? Kinda looks like you had a black cloud following you around. :mrgreen:


the hunt turned into a hike with a bow like usual


----------



## shawnsanchez1

well everyone only 8 more days till i leave on another trip to the book cliffs , ill be going for 2 days dose anyone have any ridges i should check out , i'm pry going to get back on steer ridge and checked that out a little more , i didnt get to look at that very much and also moon ridge . if anyone has any other won , i would really appreciate all the help i can get . hopefully this second trip i will see more buck and be able to put more pics on .


----------



## Critter

You should try and get over towards the east side up around Chepita Canyon witch is off of the micro wave and radio towers. Hike down the ridges off of the top a couple hundred yards on each one and you should see lots of deer. Also Tom Patterson Canyon off of the McCook Ridge road should be a good area.


----------



## ACHY

You might try Rock Springs Mesa, Cherry Mesa, Cedar Camp Ridge, and Willow Flats. All four are accessed from the divide road between Winter Ridge and Moon Ridge. You may even run into some Bison. I saw these on Rock Springs Mesa on July 1.

[attachment=0:1gqbqbyv]IMG_6199.JPG[/attachment:1gqbqbyv]

[attachment=1:1gqbqbyv]IMG_6195.JPG[/attachment:1gqbqbyv]


----------



## shawnsanchez1

well everyone im leaving this weekend up to the books gettting very excited hope to see alot more bucks when i got this time , thanks everyone for the advise im sure it will really help. i will be putting pics on that following monday. :lol: :lol: :lol: . . o and if there is any advise you guys havnt given me go a head and give . thanks


----------



## highcountryfever

shawnsanchez1 said:


> and if there is any advise you guys havnt given me go a head and give


Try using spell check. And read your post BEFORE you post it to make sure it makes sense.


----------



## gitterdone81

Its the text message generation.

LOL we r luky 2 b able 2 read it


----------



## swbuckmaster

highcountryfever said:


> shawnsanchez1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if there is any advise you guys havnt given me go a head and give
> 
> 
> 
> Try using spell check. And read your post BEFORE you post it to make sure it makes sense.
Click to expand...

Ill let his grammar slid if he post pictures but if he doesn't ill let you let him have it cause I cant spell either. :lol:


----------



## Broadside_Shot

I guess all you have to do is ask. I have an archery deer tag in the Book Cliffs this year, where can I kill a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## highcountryfever

Broadside_Shot said:


> I guess all you have to do is ask. I have an archery deer tag in the Book Cliffs this year, where can I kill a buck of a lifetime.


Ask Sanchez. :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster

highcountryfever said:


> Broadside_Shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all you have to do is ask. I have an archery deer tag in the Book Cliffs this year, where can I kill a buck of a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Sanchez. :lol:
Click to expand...

By chance is Is Sanchez related to Dirty Sanchez? :lol:


----------



## highcountryfever

swbuckmaster said:


> By chance is Is Sanchez related to Dirty Sanchez? :lol:


What's a Dirty Sanchez? :shock:


----------



## Alton

Actually that is his nick name  He is not asking were to kill a big buck he is asking for advice. Shawn will put in the work to put himself in the position for a chance at a good buck. I hope when he is done with his hunt he will help a fellow hunter with advice next year and not question his grammar.


----------



## ACHY

Broadside_Shot said:


> I guess all you have to do is ask. I have an archery deer tag in the Book Cliffs this year, where can I kill a buck of a lifetime.


The Henry's. Or the Arizona Strip. Colorado, perhaps. It gets harder in the Book Cliffs.


----------



## highcountryfever

What’s the deal ACHY? You will give Dirty Sanchez over 30 pictures and a bunch of advice but then when someone else asks you don't help them too? All of a sudden it is getting harder to hunt the Book Cliffs, and coming from someone who said he never hunted the unit? Driving the roads and taking pictures is a lot different from actually hunting the unit.

I find it funny that people are so willing to spew out information over the internet. I guess that I am in the minority that when it comes to hunting an area you get out there and explore and learn it yourself. I have nothing against asking for some tips and advice, my problem stems when someone gets on and makes comments like "I have never been there, but tell me where to go and how to get there and where to kill the buck of a lifetime." 

I do have to give it to Dirty Sanchez for making trips out to the area before his hunt to learn the area. I am sure that he is learning a lot, and I hope he continues to contribute to the forum. My problem is this, and we have all seen it, is that someone joins the forum and the very first post is asking for help and directions for a unit that they have never set foot in and don't know anything about, getting a few answers and then they never post anything again.

It sounds like Sanchez is a young guy, trying to learn as much as possible. It also sounds like Alton would be able to help teach him a lot too. My opinion is to learn from friends and family first, not the internet. That way you don't get guys like us giving you a hard time.

Okay, rant over. Good luck Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Alton said:


> Actually that is his nick name  He is not asking were to kill a big buck he is asking for advice. Shawn will put in the work to put himself in the position for a chance at a good buck. I hope when he is done with his hunt he will help a fellow hunter with advice next year and not question his grammar.


it was a joke! -_O- sometimes im a prankster -BaHa!- now back to business highcountryfever knows dang well what a dirty sanchez is. The older boys used to give him them all the time in the sand box. :O---:

When go back and re read this post I think everyone has listed every road in the bookcliffs, so if he has a map and gets a wheeler he will be able to cover most of it. The bookcliffs is a place that doesn't hold big bucks in any certain canyon. you defiantly have to dig them out. I just like to see pictures so I am glad Sanchez has sense of humor and still responds to this post with pics on his follow up trips.

Good luck sanchez and higcountryfever pull my finger I figured out who you are now. :rotfl: *(())* *OOO* -oooo-


----------



## highcountryfever

swbuckmaster said:


> Good luck sanchez and higcountryfever pull my finger I figured out who you are now.


Scott, anyone dumb enough to pull your finger deserves to get whats coming. :shock:


----------



## ACHY

highcountryfever said:


> What's the deal ACHY? You will give Dirty Sanchez over 30 pictures and a bunch of advice but then when someone else asks you don't help them too? All of a sudden it is getting harder to hunt the Book Cliffs, and coming from someone who said he never hunted the unit? Driving the roads and taking pictures is a lot different from actually hunting the unit.
> 
> I find it funny that people are so willing to spew out information over the internet. I guess that I am in the minority that when it comes to hunting an area you get out there and explore and learn it yourself. I have nothing against asking for some tips and advice, my problem stems when someone gets on and makes comments like "I have never been there, but tell me where to go and how to get there and where to kill the buck of a lifetime."
> 
> I do have to give it to Dirty Sanchez for making trips out to the area before his hunt to learn the area. I am sure that he is learning a lot, and I hope he continues to contribute to the forum. My problem is this, and we have all seen it, is that someone joins the forum and the very first post is asking for help and directions for a unit that they have never set foot in and don't know anything about, getting a few answers and then they never post anything again.
> 
> It sounds like Sanchez is a young guy, trying to learn as much as possible. It also sounds like Alton would be able to help teach him a lot too. My opinion is to learn from friends and family first, not the internet. That way you don't get guys like us giving you a hard time.
> 
> Okay, rant over. Good luck Dirty Sanchez.


I'm not sure what you mean. The pictures and advice I've posted here are available to everyone who looks at this forum, not just Sanchez. I also never said it was hard to hunt the book cliffs. What I said is it is harder to find the larger bucks there. I suspect most people come away from the book cliffs with a 24" four point or large three point that might score 140 to 150. A few get something in the 160-180 range, and a very few might find something bigger. I do know someone who last year on the archery hunt shot a 37" 2x4, but most people will never see those. In my opinion, you would be much more likely to bag a trophy like that on the Henry's, or the Arizona Strip, or Colorado.

It's true I've never hunted the unit (unless you count helping my sister on the rifle hunt a couple years ago). I do, however, spend quite a bit of time out there for work, both driving the roads and hiking. All I've done here is post pictures of deer that I've seen and give advice about an area I know pretty well. And the intent of posting the pictures (stated on my first post on this thread) was to give him an idea of what is out there. He also stated he was going scouting so I gave some advice about where I personally tend to see deer. That information is available to anyone who cares enough to read the thread, so I don't see how you can think I'm helping one person but not another.

As far as helping someone who has never been there, if I had a tag I wouldn't say a word. But since I don't, and probably won't for a very long time, I don't have a problem sharing what I know. And Sanchez struck me as a nice guy who was willing to get out and do some scouting and learn about the area. Maybe I was just in a good mood.

When Broadside_Shot came on and asked his question (admittedly the same as what Sanchez asked) I guess I was feeling a little snarky. After all, he can get the same advice by reading the thread. So I gave him a snarky answer.

In retrospect, I perhaps should have given Broadside_Shot more specific help. So let me atone. If this is what you consider the buck of a lifetime:
[attachment=0:37y5tf2t]IMG_6503.JPG[/attachment:37y5tf2t]
He was on Rock Spring Mesa yesterday, somewhere near the following coordinates: 39o 21' 58" N and 109o 29' 42" W (estimated from Google Earth), not 10 yards from the road. He's the biggest one I've seen so far this year. If he's not big enough, you'll have to go find your own.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Achy nice photo
is that buck a 4x4 or a 3x4? Ive seen two bucks that look just like him on a general unit that are 4x4's. what do you think it scores?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Nice pic there. That a great buck. he would be hard to pass up on. I would say he is a 3x4 and I'm guessing 25 26 inch wide.Score around the 130 to 140.no more then 150 at the most.But then again IM not good at scoring deer and elk.


----------



## ACHY

swbuckmaster said:


> Achy nice photo
> is that buck a 4x4 or a 3x4? Ive seen two bucks that look just like him on a general unit that are 4x4's. what do you think it scores?


He is a main-frame 3x3, but on the right side, his main beam splits an extra time (in whitetail fashion). He also has a two inch(?) extra coming off the right side G2. You can probably see a couple knobs on his left side G2 that may or may not get long enough to count, depending on how much growth he has left.

As far as score... I'm not great at judging score in the field so I can only guess, really. But, since it is only a 3x3 frame, I'd have to say he net's just under 140.

Edit: I forgot to add this extra photo of him that shows off the split main beam. I don't have a good one that shows his extra off the G2.
[attachment=0:2h50jjj0]IMG_6508.JPG[/attachment:2h50jjj0]


----------



## Broadside_Shot

Achy, I sent you a pm.


----------



## highcountryfever

So ACHY, because you don't have a tag out there you have to ruin it for those that do by inviting everyone and their dog to a certain location? GPS Coordinates, Seriously? You do realize this is a public forum right. If you want to help someone out, send them a PM. Otherwise you are opening it up to everyone parking on one road just like they did chasing the Spider Bull.


----------



## gitterdone81

I haven't hunted the bookcliffs, but it sounds like a great opportunity to get a good buck - Four point or so out past its ears. Also its off the side of the road, I wouldn't be so touchy about GPS coordinates in that scenario. 1 - Its limited entry, 2 - That isn't where he beds. Now if it was a public land water hole many miles in, that maybe would get me a little irritated, also if I had found that spot myself. When a guy sees a decent buck on a leisure drive, and guesses GPS coordinates from google earth? The person would have to be smart enough to convert the lat and long from google earth to GPS anyway. That person probably isn't looking for GPS coordinates to a road where some guy saw a decent buck. Let's all tone down our Snarkyness and enjoy the pictures that are posted.


----------



## ACHY

highcountryfever said:


> So ACHY, because you don't have a tag out there you have to ruin it for those that do by inviting everyone and their dog to a certain location? GPS Coordinates, Seriously? You do realize this is a public forum right. If you want to help someone out, send them a PM. Otherwise you are opening it up to everyone parking on one road just like they did chasing the Spider Bull.


I'm sorry I've ruined everyone's book cliffs hunt by posting photos for people to enjoy and advice as to where I see deer. I'm especially sorry for posting GPS coordinates (which are probably way off) to a spot on a ridge I told people to check out anyway, along with photos of a deer seen at that location. So what if he's a buck most people would pass on during the first half of the hunt because he is only a 3x3. I still shouldn't have posted GPS coordinates and I was wrong. Would it help spread the potential hunting pressure if I posted guestimated GPS coordinates to a spot on every ridge I've seen deer?



Broadside_Shot said:


> Achy, I sent you a pm.


Sorry, I've disabled pm's on my account. Why? I don't know. I guess I figured I didn't need them.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I still like your photos and don't mind seeing them. I have not ever had a LE deer or elk tag and I wont ever have a LE deer or elk tag in Utah unless a bad places freezes over. :evil:


----------



## Critter

Achy: Sooner or later I'm going to draw my ML tag out there and I do enjoy the pictures. It remindes me of the time that I spent out there before they closed it and while I was scouting for my elk and brother in laws elk. Now if I can just get drawn.


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Man ACHY you just cant please that guy. First he is upset because you dont share enough info now he is upset because you share to much info.


----------



## silentstalker

Now I know where I would not be opening morning. Going to be a parking lot!! That is funny.


----------



## Royal Retrievers

If it is LE then not to many people have tags.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Keep the pic coming man.They are great to see what on that unite and it get the blood going for the up coming hunts.


----------



## basinbowhunter

Here are a few that were taken last year in the BCliffs.


----------



## basinbowhunter

and another. There are alot of 20-24 inch deer there. But there are some great deer there too.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

Well everyone i am all packed up now and will be heading to the book cliffs at 4 30 this morning if anyone is up there and see's a 2001 chevrolet silverado that is marroon colored stop us and say hi . thanks every one for the good advise , when i get back sunday night ill post picture of the bucks we see.. wish us luck.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

Well guys i just got back from the books and im very happy with this last trip i saw over 40 buck and about 10 possible buck to shot at i did find one buck though that i will be trying to go after i am going to call the buck the pig tail buck he was a 6 by 6 and on his left side he had a drop tine that looked like a pig tail . im going to put a pic on tomorrow i bet he scores 180 class plus . and saw a few that where in there 150 to 170 also.  . thanks everyone for the help i hope to get this pig tail buck


----------



## bugchuker

Achy, what year did you take the pic of the 11th deer on the second page? The reason I ask is I might have him at my house. I shot mine in 08. I've been working on mounting him and just have the finish to do. here's a pic. The short g-3 on the right side is almost identical.


----------



## Alton

Our second trip to the books went really well as Shawn said we saw quite a few bucks and a couple real nice ones. Here is a couple pics the first two were off the video camera and they did not turn out so well.They were the biggest ones we saw.[attachment=0:1oc89v0w]SprintPhoto_bzc40i[1].JPG[/attachment:1oc89v0w]


----------



## ACHY

bugchuker said:


> Achy, what year did you take the pic of the 11th deer on the second page? The reason I ask is I might have him at my house. I shot mine in 08. I've been working on mounting him and just have the finish to do. here's a pic. The short g-3 on the right side is almost identical.


This one?
[attachment=0:26z9bew8]IMG_0781.JPG[/attachment:26z9bew8]
I took that picture in on December 1, 2008. Not the same deer. Unless you poached him.


----------



## bugchuker

must be brothers.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

man that was so cool being able to get that close to the bucks every deer we saw up there i got with in 5 to 20 yards.


----------



## swbuckmaster

shawnsanchez1 said:


> man that was so cool being able to get that close to the bucks every deer we saw up there i got with in 5 to 20 yards.


LE deer are the stupidest deer around IMHO they don't get hunted hard enough until they are old enough to kill then it is too late. Ive noticed the same thing with the bookcliff deer compared to the wasatch front deer. You cant get within 200 yards of a buck on the front if he sees you hes gone!

I sat on a water hole in the bookclffs with my daughter in the middle of the afternoon on the rifle hunt and had 50+ deer come in and water. I was in the open sitting on the back of a wheeler eating pine nuts 20 yards out.

Le units are harder to draw the tag then it is to harvest an animal.


----------



## highcountryfever

swbuckmaster said:


> I sat on a water hole in the bookclffs with my daughter in the middle of the afternoon on the rifle hunt and had 50+ deer come in and water. I was in the open sitting on the back of a wheeler eating pine nuts 20 yards out.


It's true. Here is a picture we snapped of SW in his "Blind" at the waterhole.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

so i have to ask if i dont make it down the starting of the hunt is that a mistake ?


----------



## swbuckmaster

you will have plenty of time to hunt. most people will be done the first hour of opening morning and probably be on there way home by noon. The serious hunters will take longer and enjoy their hunt before they tag out. So you have to ask yourself this "if you have a big buck you want to tag are you willing to let someone else have first crack at it?" If so then you will have plenty of other bucks to hunt.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

i have the opening off butt my wife has a bear lake trip planned from aug 18 to the 21 lol and im trying to get out of it because i dont want someone else to kill this 6 by 6 . but really i just want something that scores around 170s or so .


----------



## swbuckmaster

tell your wife that bear lake can wait another year the fishing sucks anyways. bring her little raft and have her sun bathe in camp at the bookcliffs.

besides when will you be able to hunt the bookcliffs again? 4 year waiting period and up to 8 years to draw the tag. Priorities man you have to think about your priorities and bear lake sucks!


----------



## highcountryfever

shawnsanchez1 said:


> i dont want someone else to kill this 6 by 6


You could tell us where he is and we will watch him for you. :twisted:


----------



## highcountryfever

shawnsanchez1 said:


> so i have to ask if i dont make it down the starting of the hunt is that a mistake ?


And yes, this would be a mistake. You have recieved alot of information on here and it would be foolish not to take advantage of it opening morning. Do you really think that the deer will wait until you decide your ready to go out there? They are going to disappear, especially when ACHY gave you GPS coordinates. There are some great deer in that canyon and they will be pushed around after the first weekend.

If you are really serious about this hunt you need to get out there a few days early and locate the buck you want and pattern him and wait for him on opening morning. If you wait any longer all your scouting will be wasted.

Your wife will get over you not going to Bear Lake. Man up and go on your hunt.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

just shot the new F15 Broad head and on the second shot one of the blades busted and i was only shooting at a 3d foam deer , i now know that i wont be going with those i think the only thing to go with is epek xc-3 . if the F15 cant take it with a foam deer then how is it suppose to handle a real one ?


----------



## broncbuster

Thanks Mr Sanchez for replying back to my pm.


----------



## mikevanwilder

shawnsanchez1 said:


> just shot the new F15 Broad head and on the second shot one of the blades busted and i was only shooting at a 3d foam deer , i now know that i wont be going with those i think the only thing to go with is epek xc-3 . if the F15 cant take it with a foam deer then how is it suppose to handle a real one ?


Was it the mechanical or fixed?


----------



## shawnsanchez1

So who will all be up to the book cliffs the 20 to the 24th for the hunt , also what broadheads are everyone shooting , i think i will go with epeks but i dont still dont know


----------



## RedNeck

I will be up there for the first 10 days of the hunt


----------



## RedNeck

Shawn i have been reading this thread for the last few weeks have you noticed a drop in the numbers in the deer like we have in the last couple of weeks that we have been scouting


----------



## shawnsanchez1

so i got my epek broad heads yesterday and shot them wow those things are sweet , they blew a hole right out the back end it was huge , o and yesterday i ordered some kings como . im getting really excited for the hunt , i have been shoot my bow 2hrs every night so im pretty much as good as im going to get i mean ive already split about 10 carbon express maximam arrows so .


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Did you get an entry hole with it? 2 hrs is great just make sure you have quality practice time more so then quantity. Good luck hope you wack a big one.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

yeah the broadheads had great entry and exit.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

dose anyone fill like the days are taking forever to get over with lol i am watching the clock all day just counting the days till the hunt


----------



## Broadside_Shot

I understand perfectly where HighCountryFever is coming from. It seems there are unwritten rules about hunting to some of us. When I was a kid you didn’t tell people where you hunted, just that simple, hunting was a little more sacred. It took years and years of hunting and scouting to learn the area. You felt proud of what you have accomplished and it meant something. Everyone was this way so it didn’t come across as being rude, that’s just the way it was.

In today’s world hunting has a different meaning. People get on the internet and posts questions like “where do I kill a buck of a lifetime”, “how far do I practice with my bow”, “where should I scout”, “Can I use a car”. Although these questions can be honest questions they come across to me as very irresponsible. They should be ironed out well before your hunt, not two months before. After all, you potentially took a tag from someone that has been dreaming of hunting there old stomping grounds one last time.

How would you guys feel if someone came into your yard and tried to tell you that you were lazy because you mow your lawn with a riding mower instead of a push mower? They last thing I would do is help him make his yard look nice. He would be on his own.

Then it becomes more frustrating that someone will actually answer these questions in such detail that they will give coordinates to a buck they saw. Unfortunately the coordinates that were posted were within 200 yards of the biggest buck I have seen on the Book Cliffs this year and was the buck that I wanted to hunt. Now I will bet that more people will be in that area just because they knew of no other place to go. Fortunately I have spent many years in the Book Cliffs to have backup plans. These are why I got frustrated with this post. I may never be able to hunt the Book Cliffs again due to my age and the last thing I want is to maximize the amount of people in the area I was going to hunt.

I have no problems helping someone on their hunts, as a matter of fact I have helped a guy who drew an expo tag for muzzy elk and has never been in the Book Cliffs. I met him out there scouting with his 3 year boy in an area that elk are not abundant. He was doing everything he could to help his chances and was willing to put the effort in first before asking for help on the internet. I felt he was paying his dues and I gave him some advice, he was humble and very thankful and I hope he kills a good one.

I’m not here to tell someone how to think or feel, it’s just the way I think, and hunting is different than it used to be. I like the way the draw system works it gives everyone a chance to draw any year which means someone will draw without the greatest knowledge of the area. I just wish people would respect hunting a little more. To each their own.

It’s just ego and mine happened to get pushed on this issue.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

I got on this website to find out where to start because I had never been to the Book Cliffs. I needed a little help, and I am very thankful for all the info that I have received on this post. With the info I did get I went and scouted 2 times before this hunt and I found what I was looking for and each time I went I spent about 3 days and saw tons of bucks. I found about 10 I wouldn't mind shooting, as you can see on page 10 I think. There is a buck there that is 6 by 6 and is huge and I won't tell anyone where it is but i wouldn't mind giving a general area because I would like to do the same for another person that has not been down there. 

What in the world does telling someone how to mow your lawn have to do with hunting? The Book Cliff's property is owned by the public, it's not your land even though you think you may have earned the right to call it yours. I love when someone gets on here like they own the Book Cliffs and gets a little pissed off because some people like to help their fellow hunters. Besides, while you may think there is some type of 'code of ethics' among hunters, you have been proven wrong. Everyone has the right to post and give whatever information they want, and if you don't like it, simply close the web page and pretend you didn't see it. Come on, we are all men here, and if you don't like a little competition, put in for a different area next year. 

Besides, it's not like I didn't go down there and find the bucks, and if you look at the first couple of posts, people say go to the divide and that's what I did. So what if I haven't been hunting there my whole life? I put my time in by putting in every year for the past nine years. I also probably shoot more than anyone on here; I shoot about every day after work. I have gone through 2 targets and 4 packages of carbon express arrows just practicing. People need to just calm down about putting info on this post. Hunting is not about going out to shot something, it's about going and having good time with friends and family. It's a time to make memories with friends and family. Yeah, its nice if you can get a big buck, but heck, if I come out of the Books with nothing, I will still be happy because I was with my family and friends. Again THANK YOU everyone that has helped me with information on this area. I have learned a lot about the deer down there and where they are at.


----------



## RedNeck

Nicely said Shawn there are some great people on here that still like to help other people <<--O/


----------



## katorade

shawnsanchez1 said:


> I got on this website to find out where to start because I had never been to the Book Cliffs. I needed a little help, and I am very thankful for all the info that I have received on this post. With the info I did get I went and scouted 2 times before this hunt and I found what I was looking for and each time I went I spent about 3 days and saw tons of bucks. I found about 10 I wouldn't mind shooting, as you can see on page 10 I think. There is a buck there that is 6 by 6 and is huge and I won't tell anyone where it is but i wouldn't mind giving a general area because I would like to do the same for another person that has not been down there.
> 
> What in the world does telling someone how to mow your lawn have to do with hunting? The Book Cliff's property is owned by the public, it's not your land even though you think you may have earned the right to call it yours. I love when someone gets on here like they own the Book Cliffs and gets a little **** off because some people like to help their fellow hunters. Besides, while you may think there is some type of 'code of ethics' among hunters, you have been proven wrong. Everyone has the right to post and give whatever information they want, and if you don't like it, simply close the web page and pretend you didn't see it. Come on, we are all men here, and if you don't like a little competition, put in for a different area next year.
> 
> Besides, it's not like I didn't go down there and find the bucks, and if you look at the first couple of posts, people say go to the divide and that's what I did. So what if I haven't been hunting there my whole life? I put my time in by putting in every year for the past nine years. * I also probably shoot more than anyone on here; I shoot about every day after work.* I have gone through 2 targets and 4 packages of carbon express arrows just practicing. People need to just calm down about putting info on this post. Hunting is not about going out to shot something, it's about going and having good time with friends and family. It's a time to make memories with friends and family. Yeah, its nice if you can get a big buck, but heck, if I come out of the Books with nothing, I will still be happy because I was with my family and friends. Again THANK YOU everyone that has helped me with information on this area. I have learned a lot about the deer down there and where they are at.


Quality not Quanity, Now saying you shoot more then anyone you better not miss!


----------



## shawnsanchez1

Now I dont want to be ****ie but i wont miss


----------



## Mtn. Runner

You mean you wont tell us if you miss. HAHA


----------



## highcountryfever

shawnsanchez1 said:


> Now I dont want to be ****ie but i wont miss


Have you ever drawn back on a buck? Cause it's a whole different world.

(Especially a 6x6 buck, and with GPS Coordinates given out)

o-||


----------



## katorade

shawnsanchez1 said:


> Now I dont want to be ****ie but i wont miss


Everyone misses, if you get a deer I hope you tell us the whole story, especially when you miss, Dont lie and let your arrow fly straight.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

K JUST WAIT IM NOT AFRAID TO TELL THE TRUTH, BUT IM NOT GOING TO MISS


----------



## katorade

shawnsanchez1 said:


> K JUST WAIT IM NOT AFRAID TO TELL THE TRUTH, BUT IM NOT GOING TO MISS


How did you go through so many arrows, did the bullseye in your target break them.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

If you read my post, you would have seen that i said i had went through a couple of targets. :lol:


----------



## Mtn. Runner

You need to buy a better target.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

GENTLEMEN ONLY A COUPLE MORE DAYS TILL I LEAVE FOR THE HUNT, I WISH YOU ALL THE BEST OF LUCK, FOR THOSE WHO DREW FOR THIS TAG . I HOPE TO SEE PICS OF EVERYONE'S BUCK WHEN THE HUNT IS OVER .


----------



## Troutsman

Good luck on your hunt, Shawn. And for the record, don't let any of the negative comments get you down. I am still with you on getting off the roads. Spot and stock from a good vantage point and let them bed down. Very few monster bucks have ever been killed right off the road. Monster bucks do not like the pressure and keep a solitary lifestyle. This means they are very rarely seen. If you want a 180- buck, you can put in enough hours on a wheeler and find one on the side of the road. Personally, I would rather see a few bucks during a hunting trip if it meant that they were true monsters than see hundreds of deer that were in the 140 caliber range.


----------



## katorade

Good luck Shawn!


----------



## fickejo

Good Luck Man! You are going to have a great hunt. I drew the rifle tag out there and I just went out scouting last weekend and I saw a ton of deer. They were all up high in the Oak brush no lower than 7500 ft and I saw some really nice bucks too. The place where I saw the most and a few big ones was on and around MCcook Ridge. Make sure to post some pics when you get back and tell us all how it went down. Hopefully you will bag a big ole grandaddy buck!


----------



## swbuckmaster

lol this is not a rifle vs archer post it is a hunter vs hunter post. lol

a rifle hunter helping an archer kill his big bucks he scouted by telling him to go to the very same ridge hes see the largest bucks. LOL I smell BS! O by the way I hunt on Timpanogos where all the big bucks are. :O•-: 

good luck Sanchez you done your homework now get it done already!


----------



## shawnsanchez1

LOL thanks everyone, i have had from the thirteenth till the 26th off and i have been shooting nearly none stop , o and by the was i already now where about 10 monster buck are but thanks for the advise  . i will post pics and video of the hunt right as i get back, again thanks everyone for the help . see you in about a week and a half.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

well everyone i got a buck , O and i didnt miss , i shot him this morning at about 6 45 and 25 yards . ill post pics tomorrow he was not a big buck but thats alright it was a lot of fun , and i saw tons big bucks just could not get in close enough. yesterday i shot at a 4 point that was way big but i hit him in the center of the body at 47 yards and it did not hit vitals he has a gut trail for about 15 yards but never could find him anywhere so yeah ill put on pics tomorrow.


----------



## katorade

shawnsanchez1 said:


> well everyone i got a buck , O and i didnt miss , i shot him this morning at about 6 45 and 25 yards . ill post pics tomorrow he was not a big buck but thats alright it was a lot of fun , and i saw tons big bucks just could not get in close enough. yesterday i shot at a 4 point that was way big but i hit him in the center of the body at 47 yards and it did not hit vitals he has a gut trail for about 15 yards but never could find him anywhere so yeah ill put on pics tomorrow.


Don't worry guys I didn't miss but I probally killed two bucks.:roll: Should of looked for the buck for a couple days, after atleast, instead of just killing another.

Congrats on your deer


----------



## Troutsman

katorade said:


> shawnsanchez1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well everyone i got a buck , O and i didnt miss , i shot him this morning at about 6 45 and 25 yards . ill post pics tomorrow he was not a big buck but thats alright it was a lot of fun , and i saw tons big bucks just could not get in close enough. yesterday i shot at a 4 point that was way big but i hit him in the center of the body at 47 yards and it did not hit vitals he has a gut trail for about 15 yards but never could find him anywhere so yeah ill put on pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys I didn't miss but I probally killed two bucks.:roll: Should of looked for the buck for a couple days, after atleast, instead of just killing another.
> 
> Congrats on your deer
Click to expand...

+1 :evil:


----------



## Troutsman

1 tag, 1 buck! I remember being in Alaska hunting Bou and had made a bad shot and could not find the animal after a day and a half of looking; I surrendered the tag because I did not feel right about taking another animal knowing **** well that the first would surely die.


----------



## wirehair

What area did you hunt? How many hunters did you see?
I was going to go down and scout this week, but decided to let the bowhunters play for a few days before I go out again. Besides, I'm building a Book Cliffs assault vehicle and need to get it finished.


----------



## highcountryfever

shawnsanchez1 said:


> well everyone i got a buck , O and i didnt miss......yesterday i shot at a 4 point that was way big but i hit him in the center of the body at 47 yards and it did not hit vitals he has a gut trail for about 15 yards but never could find him anywhere so yeah ill put on pics tomorrow.


SERIOUSLY? You shot one with a "gut trail" but then gave up looking? and then turn around and shoot another? :evil: Most guys would be on their hands and knees for days looking for that next drop of blood.

Makes you wonder how many more deer are running around with arrows sticking out of them :roll:



shawnsanchez1 said:


> well everyone i got a buck , O and i didnt miss


Ya, both your bucks are dead.


----------



## iluvchukars

theres the difference between true archery hunters and "stick flippers". "ah he will be ok lets just go find another one"..........


----------



## katorade

shawnsanchez1 said:


> well everyone i got a buck , O and *i didnt miss* , i shot him this morning at about 6 45 and 25 yards . ill post pics tomorrow he was not a big buck but thats alright it was a lot of fun , and i saw tons big bucks just could not get in close enough. yesterday i shot at a 4 point that was way big but i hit him in the center of the body at 47 yards and it did not hit vitals he has a gut trail for about 15 yards but never could find him anywhere so yeah ill put on pics tomorrow.


This just is sad, I didn't miss, but I think you should consider it a miss if you don't hit the where you were intending to hit, I'm sure you didn't mean to hit it in the guts.


----------



## Riverrat77

Unbelievable..... I just don't get it I guess. Practice is obviously way overrated, as is knowing your effective range when shooting broadheads. That has to be it.... jesus, I read stuff and hear things and it just leaves me shaking my head.  :roll: :-| :V|: :RULES: -O\__- :O>>:


----------



## jahan

iluvchukars said:


> theres the difference between true archery hunters and "stick flippers". "ah he will be ok lets just go find another one"..........


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Critter

The problem here is that no one practices tracking an animal. They'll take thousands of shots to learn how to put that arrow right where it belongs but if something goes wrong and the hit is further back then what. Traking a wonded animal is an art that takes time to learn. Any one of us can follow a blood trail that is leaving a straight line to the animal but when you have to get down on your hands and knees and start looking for a drop the size of a pea that is where things change. A gut shot deer will only leave a drop every few yards and not every foot. It just takes time for all of us to learn this and if there is nobody to teach it to you well, you loose deer.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

:O>>: :O>>: :O>>: 
You made a bad shot on a supposed large deer and only spent "couldn't find him anywhere" looking for a "gut trail"?
You need to go find the nearest water and look for that buck.
You never should have shot another arrow if you wounded a buck and did not find/kill it without atleast spending a full day looking for it, sign or not. You are going to get hammered now after all that has happened in this thread. Hope you can take it. o-||
OR are you McLennon re-incarnated with bull**** stories?????????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Riverrat77 said:


> Unbelievable..... I just don't get it I guess. Practice is obviously way overrated, as is knowing your effective range when shooting broadheads. That has to be it.... jesus, I read stuff and hear things and it just leaves me shaking my head.  :roll: :-| :V|: :RULES: -O\__- :O>>:


And on the flip side, half of the bull**** you say leaves me shaking my head....... :roll: I am oblivious to how you all of the sudden went from a green horn to the authority on hunting and ethics. The only problem I have with this is that someone might mistake you for someone with some credibility.

PS, I don't have a clue about how long he spent to look for the first deer, but the post definitely is not very well thought out. Shawn, maybe you haven't bow hunted much, so instead of shaking all of these posts off, maybe consider the validity of what people are saying, well, most people....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

:lol: I love you Tye. In a completely homosexual way of course! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt

Wow! What a sad post. It started off very interesting, a guy with a coveted tag and got LOTS and LOTS of help on where to start looking, to offers of help in many other ways. Now this.

A wounded animal begins "the second hunt", the hardest hunt and that challenge needs to be met by the shooter. That animal deserves the extra effort needed to find it and kill it, even if it takes days to get it done.

I don't like this story anymore.


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> :lol: I love you Tye. In a completely homosexual way of course! :mrgreen:


And I love you both in a completely homosexual way. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's about time we get a little one in this triangle!


----------



## willfish4food

Critter said:


> The problem here is that *no one practices tracking an animal.* They'll take thousands of shots to learn how to put that arrow right where it belongs but if something goes wrong and the hit is further back then what. Traking a wonded animal is an art that takes time to learn. Any one of us can follow a blood trail that is leaving a straight line to the animal but when you have to get down on your hands and knees and start looking for a drop the size of a pea that is where things change. A gut shot deer will only leave a drop every few yards and not every foot. It just takes time for all of us to learn this and if there is nobody to teach it to you well, you loose deer.


How do you practice tracking an animal without shooting one? This is a serious question on my part. I shot an elk last year that left a good stream of blood for about 15 yards and then it slowed to a couple of drops every few yards then to a drop every five to ten yards. I tracked for 6 hours and about a half a mile till the blood stopped coming. We then started looking by just combing the area but, two days later, never found the elk.

So how do you practice tracking? Cause I'd be more than willing to practice if that made my retrieval faster and easier.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Bowhunter ed. classes have a section where they practice tracking, I highly recommend it.

http://bowhuntersofutah.net/


----------



## katorade

Also try to find the animals tracks, don't just look for blood.


----------



## stablebuck

fixed blade said:


> It's about time we get a little one in this triangle!


I'll just watch from a safe distance on this one! o-||


----------



## willfish4food

katorade said:


> Also try to find the animals tracks, don't just look for blood.


That part I get. That's acutally how we found the start of the blood in the first place. We picked up the tracks from where the elk was shot and followed them till we came up on the blood trail. Then once the blood turned to a drop every five yards or so, we actually followed the tracks for most of the way confirming we were on the right track by the blood. We also looked at trees that he may have brushed up against to check for blood and back tracked and searched in widening circles when we lost the trail.

Are there any other tricks to tracking? And can those tricks be practiced before shooting an animal?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> I am oblivious to how you all of the sudden went from a green horn to the authority on hunting and ethics. The only problem I have with this is that someone might mistake you for someone with some credibility.


He answers the phone at Easton. Of course he's an authority! :lol:

God, I just love it!


----------



## Critter

Tracking is a art form and like everything else the more that you do it the better you will be. Don't just look for tracks but bent over blades of grass along with rocks that have been rolled over. Usually an animal that has been hit hard will head down hill but not always. Also when tracking an animal stay off of his tracks, walk to the side of them and if you have to at every track or drop of blood pile up some rocks or mark it in some way to where if you loose it you can return to a spot that is good. Also if you mark it you may be able to look at it and get the general direction that the animal is traveling. 
If you want to practice it you need to get out onto the hill and find some fresh tracks and see just how far you can trail the animal. The more that you do it the better you will get. 

I learned a lot by hunting Javelina in Arizona. They are small and only leave a track the size of a quarter and they do it over rocky ground. Sometimes you just need to get down and crawl along the tracks to pick them out. I remember when I was in the Boy Scouts living in Orem that the scout master would go out into orchards and leave a trail that we had to follow. A lot of times all that we could see was some bent over grass, but it kept us on the trail.


----------



## Riverrat77

Treehugnhuntr said:


> And on the flip side, half of the **** you say leaves me shaking my head....... :roll: I am oblivious to how you all of the sudden went from a green horn to the authority on hunting and ethics. The only problem I have with this is that someone might mistake you for someone with some credibility.


Where did I ever, EVER, claim to be an expert? Its one of those things you don't have to be when you're in a common sense situation Tye. People question how I'd know a good shot having not ever killed an animal before. Seriously? People question why I make comments about **** that I find to be unethical... seriously? Why WOULDN'T you question some of the crap that goes on with your fellow hunters or question some of the stuff you read on here? Yeah, I haven't hunted deer and elk since I was in diapers like you, Tex, Greg, Finn or some of the other guys I actually respect/respected as authorities on a lot of things who I imagine popped out shooting a bow or came out knowing everything there is to know about the archery business the way you sound but some of this stuff doesn't take years of experience or a mechanical engineering degree to figure out, no matter how long you've been chasing big game. Sorry if that bugs you, but thats tough I guess. I guess to some its a bad thing that I care enough to say something... I find it sad that some don't care enough to say anything. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Sometimes it's not that say something it's _how_ we say it that puts people off... :O•-: -Ov-


----------



## Riverrat77

TEX-O-BOB said:


> He answers the phone at Easton. Of course he's an authority! :lol:
> 
> God, I just love it!


Exactly... thats all I do Tex... all day. None of it has anything to do with hunting, archery, actually spending my time talking to people who live and breath what we all apparently just take for granted. I do love my job......spending my days eating, breathing, talking, practicing hunting with folks who know what is what and do it the right way. 8) I'm glad you noticed but I won't apologize for a lack of sublety regarding my passion in life about things I love to do.  It almost appears I'm on my way to being an old grouch like you one of these days.


----------



## wirehair

It never hurts to carry a roll of bright orange flagging in your pack. When following a blood trail,tie a piece on a bush every time you find a drop of blood. Then when you lose the trail, you can stand back and get a good idea where he's heading. It may come in handy if you get lost or need to be rescued. I used a bunch of flagging one time after I killed a bull and had to leave it overnight. I flagged all the way down the trail so when I went back the next morning in the dark, I wouldn't be wandering around for hours looking for it.
You should never give up on a wounded animal. I blood trailed a buck one time for about seven miles. Mostly on hands and knees. Found it dead and bloated. Completely spoiled. Still tagged and drug it to the truck. Biggest buck I ever got with a bow.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sanchez says 
"Ya I shoot year round, Ya I shoot more than anyone else on this forum, ya I dont miss, yada yada yada."

then goes out and braggs about shooting 2 deer.

What a tool!


----------



## shawnsanchez1

you guys dont under stand there was a gut tail for maybe 15 yards and then nothing i look for any signs of anything to find that **** buck, pluse about 150 yards from where i had shot at that buck it drops about 1000 plus off this ledge so its possible that he went that way , i had three guys looking for that buck. and im not bragging about anything im just telling you all what happen and i talk to other people that had the same thing happen to me. you dont no how bad i felt that night leaving a buck out there wounded . i did try everything to look for that buck, i was on my hands and nee's . i honestly could not find anything after 15 yard.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

You're young, it's good to get your RBI's out of the way now and not down the road when you really think you're all that and a bag of chips.

Everyone RBI's critters, EVERYONE. Those that haven't yet just haven't spent enough time hunting. Those that think they never will are just plain full of sh*t arrogant idiots. Every hunter gets this dose of medicine and it always tastes nasty going down.

What you do with the information learned when making mistakes is what separates the men from the boys. So, tell us Sanchez, what did YOU learn? May be we can all come away from this with something learned.

Here's what I know from having read your posts. You gut shot a deer, had zero blood, and didn't find him after several hours of looking. 

How long did you wait before starting the recovery/tracking process? A gut shot deer is a MANDATORY 6 hour wait before any tracking. A gut shot animal seldom bleeds to death. Instead they get blood poisoning from the gut getting into the blood stream. Peritonitis is the end result and it will take upwards of 6-14 hours for the deer to die. If you start in after a gut shot deer too soon, chances are he'll still be alive when you blunder into him and blow outa his bed never to be seen again. When you hit a deer back too far you should try to keep a visual on him as long as you can without spooking him further. Then, either sit there and watch him from a distance, or slip out and come back at least 6 hours later. A gut shot deer will usually go a short distance, start to feel really sick and find a place to lay down. If they're not spooked they'll just lay there until they eventually can't move any more and ultimately die. Sh*tty way to have to die, but at least you'll recover the animal.


----------



## Alton

Shawn learned a big lesson be sure of the shot before you release a arrow. I helped him look for that deer and could only find sign the first 30 yards and then it dried up. I followed the track to a flat and lost his trail because there was so many tracks out on the the flat.Believe me Shawn felt sick about it and I talked to him about looking at the shot he took and i trynig to figure out what he could of done better so he will not make that mistake again so next time he is in that situation he will be a better bow hunter. This was his first deer he has ever shot at with a bow and he will do what ever he can to not make the same mistake. I wish it would have turned out differently but it didn't and he has learned some hard lesson's but i think he will be a better hunter for it. Thank you guys for all the info and even all the good and the bad feedback he needs to hear it.


----------



## blackdog

A Utard is someone who wounds an animal and doesn't take the time to look for it and goes and kills another one.

Oops, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## fickejo

blackdog said:


> A Utard is someone who wounds an animal and doesn't take the time to look for it and goes and kills another one.
> 
> Oops, sorry wrong thread.


 -_O- That is some pretty good comedy! Yeah but in all seriousness I hope Shawn has learned himself a big lesson that it is important to show a lot of respect to the animals we hunt and do your darndest to take an ethical and sure shot and track the heck out of it after giving it time to bed down. I thought that was really cool the guy that said he surrendered his tag because he had wounded an animal and couldn't find it. That is a very noble and probably the right thing to do.


----------



## iluvchukars

so are we ever gonna see pictures of the one dead deer he did recover????


----------



## katorade

iluvchukars said:


> so are we ever gonna see pictures of the one dead deer he did recover????


+1


----------



## Alton

Here you go.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Sorry to hear about the first deer, same thing happenend with my cousins deer. We lost his blood trail early(he was gut shot also) after realizing that it was gut shot we left the area and returned in the morning. Started at the last blood spot and basically crawled in the direction it looked like he went. We searched for 6 more hours from sun up to about 1 pm with no luck at all. Just when we were about to through in the towel my cousin sees the smallest amount of blood on a rock. We walked down this trail 20 yards and I looked over and there was the deer still alive. It couldn't move so we quickly finished him off. I learned basically what Tex said a gut shot deer needs alot of time to expire. Sad thing was a guy up there said he shot a big 4 in the gut and couldn't find it, asked for our help and after we had my cousins deer taken care of we helped him the rest of the night and for most of the next day unfortunatly we couldn't locate it but that guy said he wouldn't leave until he found it even if it took until the crows and magpies were on it. I hope you learned something from this because if not IMHO you probably shouldn't even hunt again. But sounds like you did and next time you will be better for it.


----------



## katorade

How long did it take you to draw that tag Shawn?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I know I'm gonna get railed for this, so go ahead....

Anyway, how many of you would really punch an empty OIL tag? True, some get lucky and draw out early/with low points. But, it's a coveted tag, that takes years to get. And if you're going after the OIL elk LE tag first, it takes more years before you get the OIL LE deer tag. 

He looked for the deer. He's no expert, but he looked to his best ability. Wouldn't you? I think all of us, as hunters, would try our best to find a wounded animal. If you claim you've never wounded one that got away, you either walk on water, lie like Obama, don't follow up on all shots, or haven't hunted much yet. How many birds have you wounded that got away, or you couldn't find (doves, quail, etc..)? Did you count them in your limit? I've seen feathers fly from shooting at a quail, but it never went down. I never found it. I still hunted for more. Was it my error? Of course, I missed - mostly. 

How many errors, such as not noticing the little twig or branch, tilting/canting your bow, not centering the peep, shooting uphill/downhill/crosshill, punching the trigger, whatever, do we all make, and still end up getting the animal? How many of us miss because of those things? 

I guess my point, is that I wouldn't punch the tag. Not when it's an OIL tag like that. If you think you would, that's fine. But to tell others they must/should punch it -- I just as well tell you that you better not be drinking beer, cause I don't think you should...duh. It's your choice, and I won't criticize you for it. You can shake your head at it all you want, but it's still his own choice. 

I'm still satisfied, based on what I've read, IN MY OWN OPINION, that he did his part in trying to find it. Could a more experienced/trained tracker find it? Probably. 

Anyway, let the $#!T fly now. :roll: o-|| Attack away...


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Oh, I forgot to add, CONGRATS to the hunter for getting a nice buck. Not the biggest, baddest buck, but still pretty. It was still a great experience, I'm sure. 

BTW, I'm still sick to my stomach about the animals I've lost, whether they're birds, deer, whatever. I shot a little 2 pt. at 30 yards. Nailed the shot. Left tons of blood. All he needed was about 30-45 min. probably. But it started a torrential downpour about 3 minutes after I shot. We got right on the blood trail to see if we could at least get the right direction. Ended up jumping him, and I never saw him again. The rain washed ALL sign away...It SUCKED! It happens to all of us, eventually.


----------



## highcountryfever

Stop calling is a OIL tag. Yes it is a LE entry tag, but it is possible to draw that specific tag more than once in a lifetime. It's not like it's a Henry's tag and you have to wait for max points plus 10 years.


----------



## katorade

Sure it's a nice buck and all, and I bet it was a heck of an experience, but is that buck worth shooting after you wounded one well "KILLED" it. Atleast go for something special.
My 2 cents


----------



## gitterdone81

In my opinion the decision to punch a tag or not, regardless of ones decision, should not be impacted by antler or trophy size. You make the call whether or not you really did all you could to find it and your personal feelings on the matter. I think to say well if all I see are 3 points, it is unethical to try and harvest another animal, but if I see a 26" 4 point, then it is ethical, is baloney. Draw your line and stand by it. Don't sissy out and hedge. Does that mean when you are unsuccessful finding the big buck you go home get on your high horse and tell your buddies that you weren't successful because you chose to not hunt any further that year due to the unsuccessful track?


----------



## duck jerky

tuffluckdriller said:


> I know I'm gonna get railed for this, so go ahead....
> 
> Anyway, how many of you would really punch an empty OIL tag? True, some get lucky and draw out early/with low points. But, it's a coveted tag, that takes years to get. And if you're going after the OIL elk LE tag first, it takes more years before you get the OIL LE deer tag.
> 
> He looked for the deer. He's no expert, but he looked to his best ability. Wouldn't you? I think all of us, as hunters, would try our best to find a wounded animal. If you claim you've never wounded one that got away, you either walk on water, lie like Obama, don't follow up on all shots, or haven't hunted much yet. How many birds have you wounded that got away, or you couldn't find (doves, quail, etc..)? Did you count them in your limit? I've seen feathers fly from shooting at a quail, but it never went down. I never found it. I still hunted for more. Was it my error? Of course, I missed - mostly.
> 
> How many errors, such as not noticing the little twig or branch, tilting/canting your bow, not centering the peep, shooting uphill/downhill/crosshill, punching the trigger, whatever, do we all make, and still end up getting the animal? How many of us miss because of those things?
> 
> I guess my point, is that I wouldn't punch the tag. Not when it's an OIL tag like that. If you think you would, that's fine. But to tell others they must/should punch it -- I just as well tell you that you better not be drinking beer, cause I don't think you should...duh. It's your choice, and I won't criticize you for it. You can shake your head at it all you want, but it's still his own choice.
> 
> I'm still satisfied, based on what I've read, IN MY OWN OPINION, that he did his part in trying to find it. Could a more experienced/trained tracker find it? Probably.
> 
> Anyway, let the $#!T fly now. :roll: o-|| Attack away...


+1


----------



## shawnsanchez1

everyone thank you for the comments, i have learned alot form this hunt and i now know what i should do if this happens again , i hope it will never happen again , i felt so bad for not being able to find that deer. its true i tried my hardest to find that buck but never did, at that point i had that same thought should i stop hunting or do i move on and go for another one, i decided to go for another one i figured that some times this happens and it took me 7 years to draw this tag and i wanted the meat . i saw over 100 plus bucks and to tell you the truth im not out there for the horns im there for the meat, yeah its nice to get a wall hanger but when it comes down to it , its all about the meat . after i shot the buck i took it home and cut the meat right up and tonight im eating it. thank you everyone for the advise its helped me greatly and it has made me a better person and hunter . if anyone has pics of there bucks from this years hunt put them on hear i would love to see them , and give us a little story behind your hunt .


----------



## shawnsanchez1

all my pics from my hunt. i was using kings camo , Epek broadheads , bear archery "Charge" bow Cobra release. Carbon Express Maxima arrows .


----------



## Bears Butt

shawnsanchez1
You are young, but let me say, you CAN take the HEAT. We have been on you big time and you just keep coming back with your down to earth replies. It's actually nice to see you "don't know it all", and you show that in your comments. Too bad the buck of your dreams is gone, but you tagged a nice one anyway. I'm humbled by the way you have stood up to our bitter comments and know it all attitudes.

You are a better hunter, shooter, tracker etc. than many of us on this forum.

Congrats and I hope you keep at it. Stay with the hunting, help others along the way, you learn from mistakes and others learn from what you teach them.

Good job. I would never let my LE tag go empty when I'm faced with a myriad of big bucks like you were seeing, especially after waiting so very long to pull the tag.

You are a hero to me. Keep it up.


----------



## cshill

Congrats on the buck. I also had a tag for the Books this year, and I must admit it was a tougher hunt than I anticipated. Based on prior years, scouting trips, and talking with others who have hunted the area recently, it seems this was a more challenging year. There were a buch of hunters, 4 wheelers, and spectators that had the deer a little spooked. Good job on staying with it, and congratulations.


----------



## swbuckmaster

dude I am sincerely sorry for the tool comment I made earlier. After reading your post and seeing you are a youngster. I have gained more respect for you by the way you have handled things in an adult manner. 

Thanks for the photos wish it would have turned out better for you!

Also major Congrats on the buck!


----------



## katorade

Bears Butt said:


> shawnsanchez1
> You are young, but let me say, you CAN take the HEAT. We have been on you big time and you just keep coming back with your down to earth replies. It's actually nice to see you "don't know it all", and you show that in your comments. Too bad the buck of your dreams is gone, but you tagged a nice one anyway. I'm humbled by the way you have stood up to our bitter comments and know it all attitudes.
> 
> You are a better hunter, shooter, tracker etc. than many of us on this forum.
> 
> Congrats and I hope you keep at it. Stay with the hunting, help others along the way, you learn from mistakes and others learn from what you teach them.
> 
> Good job. I would never let my LE tag go empty when I'm faced with a myriad of big bucks like you were seeing, especially after waiting so very long to pull the tag.
> 
> You are a hero to me. Keep it up.


+1 Nice to not have someone make up lies, and such.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

well thank you everyone yeah i am pretty young but if you ask anyone i act older then i am . ill till you im 21 and married and i have a daughter thats 5 month old , i hunt because i need the meat and i want the meat, not because i need a huge rack. now im not gonna try and get all religious, but when i kill a deer i thank god for that kill and tell him how thankful i am to be able to take such an animal , when i kill a deer i use every single bit of it , and nothing goes to waste. when i hit that deer that i could not find, i felt cold and horrible for what i had did and not been able to find it , i ask the lord for what i should do and i felt like he said to move on . so did. you know the book cliffs is a wonderful area for hunting big mule deer but when i went there my mind was not set on getting the state record my mind was on getting to a deer to provide for my family, thats why i went out there.


----------



## elk22hunter

shawnsanchez1 said:


> now im not gonna try and get all religious, but when i kill a deer i thank god for that kill and tell him how thankful i am to be able to take such an animal .


Go ahead and get all religious if you'd like.............This thread reminded me of a story that came from a long time ago when someone had done something wrong and the person who was involved said something to the effect of "Let them who is without sin cast the first stone".......and so on. I saw a LOT of stones cast but thankfully, most came to the plate later and appologized. I saw a huge twist in the mean things said. Hopefully most thought of the things that have gone south for them in their hunting careers. I know that I have had some blunders that I wish that I could take back.

Nice Buckie Shawn!


----------



## shawnsanchez1

john 8:7. great bible verse


----------



## jahan

Bears Butt said:


> shawnsanchez1
> You are young, but let me say, you CAN take the HEAT. We have been on you big time and you just keep coming back with your down to earth replies. It's actually nice to see you "don't know it all", and you show that in your comments. Too bad the buck of your dreams is gone, but you tagged a nice one anyway. I'm humbled by the way you have stood up to our bitter comments and know it all attitudes.
> 
> You are a better hunter, shooter, tracker etc. than many of us on this forum.
> 
> Congrats and I hope you keep at it. Stay with the hunting, help others along the way, you learn from mistakes and others learn from what you teach them.
> 
> Good job. I would never let my LE tag go empty when I'm faced with a myriad of big bucks like you were seeing, especially after waiting so very long to pull the tag.
> 
> You are a hero to me. Keep it up.


I agree, keep up the hard work.


----------



## katorade

shawnsanchez1 said:


> john 8:7. great bible verse


There ya go gettin all religious on us :lol:


----------



## cshill

Shawn, where did u camp? I think we saw you a couple of times. Were you in a maroon Chevy with gas cans on a hitch and haul?


----------



## shawnsanchez1

LOL YEP THAT WAS US.  WHERE WERE YOU GUYS


----------



## REPETER

Very great and interesting thread~ lessons learned for all of us...oldtimers and youngtimers alike. 

Glad you got your buck. I'm unedumacated and really won't have the time to put in the knowhow for a couple more years at least...but it seems to me with all those marginal younger bucks wanderin' around reproducing~ there should be more management type hunts to weed out some of the poorer genetics. Just me? Personally, I'm sorry you weren't able to find your first buck~ I know you wish you had it. But I am glad you were able to harvest a smaller buck...it looks like a prime target for a management type buck. Yet still a beauty and good meat I'm sure. I hope someday I get a chance at such a great tag.


----------



## cshill

We were camped just before the Moon ridge road. White Ford 4 door / hooked to an enclosed trailer.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

O yeah i saw you guys over there , we were over my rock springs mesa area thats where i killed my buck over in rock springs masa, i have to tell you guys that have not gone down there yet to hunt that area, go down rock springs mesa there is a nice 4 by 4 that has two kickers coming off both sides, and he is very heavy , show up there about 7 in the morning and there are a ton of good buck to harvest there i just never could get close to them, the deer i shot and couldnt find was actually up by your camp right along the barb wire fence if you take that in theres some big bucks down there too. but yeah the buck i could find was a really heavy 4 by 4 he pry would have score 160 + . so yeah. if anyone needs help on where to find any bucks lol i now where they are up there . i actually now where a huge 6 by 6 with a cork srew drop tine is . so if you have a tag and need help finding a huge one i can help.


----------



## cshill

I shot mine further east, towards Cedar Camp ridge.


----------



## goofy elk

You guys did very well,,,,nice job.
cshill,,did i talk to you at the bottom of Mccook ridge in 07?


----------



## cshill

goofy elk said:


> You guys did very well,,,,nice job.
> cshill,,did i talk to you at the bottom of Mccook ridge in 07?


You sure did, Hows the scouting going for the Wastach Bull for your wife?


----------



## goofy elk

So busy with other stuff!!! was chasing antelope in Wyoming for a week, trying to get
back out there before guiding two archery elk in the books after Labor day...

I think I'll slide up onto Strawberry ridge in the morning and have a look....
Kinda planning on getting back from the BCs on the 17th and just diving on
the wife's elk on the 18th.......The second I'm done there I'll be on the Manti for two weeks.


----------



## cshill

Sounds busy, well good luck to you. Did you get some good goats in Wyoming? My 2 boys have rifle tags out there in October....Good Times.


----------



## goofy elk

Long story,,but in a nutshell..We both have tags.
My 12 year olds first real big game hunt,,Type 0, Muzzle loader, any antelope.
Lots of mishaps on nice bucks for him,,,,,I missed the biggest buck I've ever shot at.

Could have popped caps on smaller bucks but decided to go back out next
week and try the big boys one more time.

And nice 3x4 you got there!


----------



## Buzzard

CS, I saw your buck just west of our camp (at the corrals). How wide is he?


----------



## cshill

I passed on him twice. He ended up being a little over 28" wide. Definitely not a scorer, but he is wide....

Buzz, how did you do?


----------



## Buzzard

I didn't have a tag. My buddy took a real heavy 25 " 4X3 with double eye guards on one antler. It's a cool buck. We saw some fantastic bucks. He ran out of time due to work and family. 

I like your buck. I guessed him at 27". Very nice. Congrats.

With 15 deer points I'm hoping to be muzzleloader hunting the Henry's next year.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

shawnsanchez1 said:


> now im not gonna try and get all religious


Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

how it going everyone , so its coming down to the last days of the hunt , and i was just wondering if anyone else that hunted the book cliffs this year got anything and if so post some pics i would love to see them and tell us a little bit about the hunt .


----------



## shawnsanchez1

*did anyone shot the big 6x6*

gentelmen i have not written on hear in a while and i would like to ask the question . on the book cliffs did anyone kill that 6x6 that i posted pics on hear . ive got to know what that dang thing scored. pluse how is everyone doing i have not been on hear in month . if you guys got a buck on the book cliffs and have not posted it on this page please do i wont to see everyones bucks. hope you all have a great christmas and a happy new year .


----------

